# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  linear fm 300  watt

## staurosv

ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ PCB ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ  ΠΟΥ   ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ  ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ  BLF278   SD2932  SD2942  MRF151G  BROADBAND   .ΤΟ LINEAR  ΘΕΛΕΙ  ΕΙΣΟΔΟ  3-4 W ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΔΟ 300-380W  Η ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  8-12Α..ΟΠΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΜ..

----------


## staurosv

ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΙΠΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ  ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ.........

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί μάλλον θα βρει ομοιότητες με αυτό που αντέγραψες πάλι.

----------


## staurosv

ΕΣΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ  ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΝΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟΣΗ ΚΟΝΤΡΑ  ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΩ ΣΕ ΑΛΟ FORUM.............

----------


## leosedf

Γιατί απλά εδώ ανεβάζουμε κατασκευές, αυτά τα κρυφά "στείλτε μου ΠΜ" η "στείλτε μου ΠΜ με χρήματα" δεν έχουν θέση εδώ.
Δεν έχεις εφευρέσει τον τροχό, ένα linear είναι.

Ναι να πας να το ανεβάσεις σε άλλο και να τους πεις ότι δεν ανεβάζεις τα υπόλοιπα γιατί φοβάσαι μη σου κλέψουν την εφεύρεση και σε κυνηγήσει το FBI και οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες.
Βλέπω δεν το έβγαλες προς πώληση ακόμη, πως ξέρεις ότι είναι αξιόπιστο?

----------


## kiros

> ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΩ ΕΝΑ PCB ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ  ΠΟΥ   ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ  ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΤΑ ΕΞΗΣ ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ  BLF278   SD2932  SD2942  MRF151G  .ΤΟ LINEAR  ΘΕΛΕΙ  ΕΙΣΟΔΟ  3-4 W ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΔΟ 300-380W  Η ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΣΗ  ΕΙΝΑΙ  8-12Α..ΟΠΙΟΣ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΠΜ..



Αν θέλεις να το δώσεις βάλτο εδώ.

----------


## staurosv

1 ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΩΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ  ΕΓΩ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩΣΩ ΣΕ ΟΠΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΠΜ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ  ΕΠΙΔΗ ΚΑΠΙΟΙ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ  ΟΠΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΣΤΟ EMAIL..MUSICMANIA1066@GMAIL.COM........ΕΥΧΑΙΣΤΩ...  .............

----------


## kiros

> 1 ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΔΩΚΙΜΑΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΕΙΡΩΝΙΑ  ΕΓΩ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΩΣΩ ΣΕ ΟΠΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΕ ΠΜ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ  ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΡΧΕΙΑ..ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ  ΕΠΙΔΗ ΚΑΠΙΟΙ  ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΙ  ΟΠΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΣΤΟ EMAIL..MUSICMANIA1066@GMAIL.COM........ΕΥΧΑΙΣΤΩ...  .............



Σου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να τα κάνεις zip και να τα ανεβάσεις.
Τουλάχιστον μάθε να γράφεις σωστά και άσε τα linear για τους άλλους, που είναι η δουλειά τους και έχουν και τα μηχανήματα.
Και δεν βρίζουμε αν δεν μας αρέσει κάτι.

----------


## staurosv

και ποιο ειναι οι αλοι.....................

----------

